# New light bars are installed on my F250. Looks killer



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thoughts? Nice and clean factory looking mount.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Illumipoonati???


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

You know it! Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

What brand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I dig that set up as I've not seen them mounted like that before. Or maybe it's I haven't noticed even if I have seen it being its low key and not mounted like a bigass wheel barrel on top of the truck like everyone else does. Lol. I like it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Exactly! These are flush mounted into the grill. Rough country just came out with the kit. You can go one light or 2. 

Pretty cool I think 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I really like those.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Brighter than daylight.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice setup ****! Here's how I have my LED bar mounted if anyone wants another option.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool too CA. It may be time to look into a set with one of those two options. I never have because I hate the HS look and would actually only use them on the lease or where I need them and not on a dam road with oncoming traffic.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice setup ****! Here's how I have my LED bar mounted if anyone wants another option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks slick too. I am going with a road armor type bumper. If I went ranch hand, I would have done it like yours.

They are bright as hell too. Great for the lease or dark country roads. They will blind you in daylight. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I also ordered some *****en bob shocks. Dirt logic from fab tech. Should be cool to once mounted. Delete kit coming as well. Woohoo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

**** Chaser said:


> I also ordered some *****en bob shocks. Dirt logic from fab tech. Should be cool to once mounted. Delete kit coming as well. Woohoo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Cool dude!! Yeah those LED bars are super bright and work great for illuminating dark open roads or county roads at night and early in the AM.

Sounds like your going to have a nice setup on your rig, when your done putting all the goodies on it. 

Post pic's as you progress on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Hey *****

Did you buy them local or from Rough Country?

I have been looking at this set and Hurricane Glass is the cheapest place I could find on them.

Did you install them or have them done?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Ragecajun said:


> Did you buy them local or from Rough Country?
> 
> I have been looking at this set and Hurricane Glass is the cheapest place I could find on them.
> 
> Did you install them or have them done?


Yea got em from rough country and had someone install them for 100.00. If I had known how easy the install is I would have done it myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks good and clean. The guys that mount them on the roof look hideous.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Couldn't agree more 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Looks good and clean. The guys that mount them on the roof look hideous.


Not to mention you can't go through a car wash. Will snag low hanging branches too.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am about to mount up some more lights on the front of mine. Those looks good. 

I have been thinking about doing the rough country lights. Guess I'll order them now.

Hey Copano/Aransas, who did the line-x on the bumper or did you order it that way?


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Roof mounted on a TL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lebber32 said:


> Roof mounted on a TL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is hideous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a buddy that mounted his BEHIND the grill of his F150 and you don't really notice it unless you're looking for it.

Still shines bright as hell too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> That is hideous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk












Check out the exhaust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lmao!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> I am about to mount up some more lights on the front of mine. Those looks good.
> 
> I have been thinking about doing the rough country lights. Guess I'll order them now.
> 
> Hey Copano/Aransas, who did the line-x on the bumper or did you order it that way?


Had a local Truck accessory/ Line-X shop spray it before i had them install it, also had them spray my rear Ranch Hand replacement bumper before they installed it also. I like the look and it's very easy to maintain, also i don't have to worry about rock chips or any rust in the powder coated finish of either one. Only way to go IMO.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

This is my 150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Had a local Truck accessory/ Line-X shop spray it before i had them install it, also had them spray my rear Ranch Hand replacement bumper before they installed it also. I like the look and it's very easy to maintain, also i don't have to worry about rock chips or any rust in the powder coated finish of either one. Only way to go IMO.


Cool.. Thanks!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

calphil said:


> View attachment 2824618
> 
> This is my 150
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. Also very clean look.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Sweet light set up, ****..


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks awesome! It looks like it was part of the original design for the truck.

Kind of reminds me of this guy:

https://statusmediaglobal.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/teeth-grillz-tg-0181.jpg


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I just had some 2700 lumen cubes installed in the front bumper of my f250 and an itty bitty flood in the back to help with seeing gate or trailer locks at night.

LED Shop of Texas, in Katy, did a nice job at a fair price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Crow's Nest said:


> That looks awesome! It looks like it was part of the original design for the truck.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of this guy:
> 
> https://statusmediaglobal.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/teeth-grillz-tg-0181.jpg


That's what I thought too! Hahaha my rigs got some ice in the grill. Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

That's nice and stealthy !


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

I like them, but dislike most drivers that have them, because they want to use them on the road.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Looks awesome.....didnt have time to read all replies,  but did you have to get a replacement grill? Or did they modify the factory?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

tommy261 said:


> Looks awesome.....didnt have time to read all replies, but did you have to get a replacement grill? Or did they modify the factory?


Slight mod to factory. You have to cut away some of the black mesh backing to have them flush or recessed in the chrome. And drill some holes into the grill to mount.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

maskale said:


> I like them, but dislike most drivers that have them, because they want to use them on the road.


These will blind you even in daylight. NOT for road use. However, I did light up a drunk driver the other night that was swerving into my lane.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Dirt Logic shocks going in as we speak. Woohoo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

**** Chaser said:


> Dirt Logic shocks going in as we speak. Woohoo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You get the 2.0's or the 2.25's?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

2.25

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

**** Chaser said:


> 2.25
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Let me know how they are on the truck.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Let me know how they are on the truck.


Cool. Almost in... I need different hoses so I can mount the reservoir higher. Don't like how it looks. Will drive it in a sec.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Like riding on a cloud.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Fabtech kinda ****** me off. If you notice the reservoir is held on by f'n hose clamps. The pictures on their site shows them with a black bilit bracket. Well that bracket is 50.00 each and I need 4. Total bs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

$50 a piece? Fk that. I bet you can find some matched aftermarket with a cross referenced part number type search for less than 50 bones for the four of them.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup already looking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Cool. Thanks for the update.


2.25 sorry. Loving them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

**** Chaser said:


> Thoughts? Nice and clean factory looking mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That right there is "SHAGNASTY":rotfl:


----------

